# Where to buy a type f or f-II



## rubiknerd11 (Feb 5, 2010)

I would like to know where i can buy a type f or f-II other than cube4you because i dont want to pay for the large shipping rate just to buy one thing


----------



## Escher (Feb 5, 2010)

I bought an F or F-II off popbuying here: http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_SE_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black_-27101

I say that because it's supposed to be an F-II, but people seem to get either Fs or F-IIs after buying that, like me


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 5, 2010)

If your in the UK, checkout the link in my signature


----------



## BelGarion (Mar 11, 2010)

Seems FIIs are hard to get. Let me see... Cube4You has been out of stock for a while now. Popbuying has them but, I'll have to trust that a SE is an F II. Not happy with their webpage anyway, more headaches with the Search system than not. And Andy here sells them in the UK, only black, but, hey, it's an FII at least though I do perfer white. Oh and one guy sells them on Ebay for $11 USD + $7 USD for shipping.  That's it, I've not found an American seller, either Hong Kong or UK. Anyone know of any place I missed? Thanks!


----------



## peedu (Mar 11, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> If your in the UK, checkout the link in my signature



Nice! I was looking for those great prices...

and...

Hmm... Let's try that again
A temporary problem prevented this page from loading properly. We have been notified and will be repairing it as soon as possible. You may try to refresh this page or try again at a later time. We apologize for the inconvenience. 


Peedu


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 13, 2010)

http://speedcubingstore.webs.com/apps/webstore/


----------



## bigbee99 (Mar 13, 2010)

www.cubingstore.webs.com/apps/webstore


----------



## sarank14 (Mar 13, 2010)

popbuying, but they're out of stock though.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Mar 13, 2010)

cube4you


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 13, 2010)

no they ain't 
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_SE_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black_-27101


----------



## camcuber (Mar 15, 2010)

rubiknerd11 said:


> I would like to know where i can buy a type f or f-II other than cube4you because i dont want to pay for the large shipping rate just to buy one thing



Or speedcubeshop.com


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 15, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Type-F#Type-F

or this.


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 16, 2010)

www.speedcube.co.uk - back in stock


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 16, 2010)

Here


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm confused, what's the difference between F and F-II? I have a cube that I'm not sure which one it is.


----------



## TemurAmir (Mar 16, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> I'm confused, what's the difference between F and F-II? I have a cube that I'm not sure which one it is.



You can post some pictures of it in the cube identification thread.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 16, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> I'm confused, what's the difference between F and F-II? I have a cube that I'm not sure which one it is.



The edge piece of the FII looks so much more "advanced" than the F. It has a piece of plastic cut out from the very inner piece (the one that holds in the cubie), and it has a ridge where the piece connects to the centers.


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 16, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm confused, what's the difference between F and F-II? I have a cube that I'm not sure which one it is.
> ...



yay I have F-II. wait is that a good thing?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 16, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> yay I have F-II. wait is that a good thing?



A lot people would say yes.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 16, 2010)

http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/
Very bottom.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 16, 2010)

CamCuber's shop. Goto the very bottom.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 16, 2010)

camcuber said:


> speedcubeshop.com





~Phoenix Death~ said:


> http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/
> Very bottom.





iasimp1997 said:


> CamCuber's shop. Goto the very bottom.



Dudes...


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 16, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> camcuber said:
> 
> 
> > speedcubeshop.com
> ...



But Camcuber's shop is teh [email protected]@1


----------



## WitEden (Mar 24, 2010)

http://www.witeden.com/category.php?id=8


----------



## ggXtreme (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi. I'm new to this site and after horrible experience with the cheap Rubik's cubes sold at places like Toys R Us, I'm looking for something much better.

I've heard the F-II cubes are some of the best, but every site I've found requires Paypal or Western Union (neither of those are options for me). Does anyone know a site that sells type F-II cubes and will accept credit cards? I'm also looking for a void cube, so a site that also sells those is a plus.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 14, 2011)

ggXtreme said:


> Hi. I'm new to this site and after horrible experience with the cheap Rubik's cubes sold at places like Toys R Us, I'm looking for something much better.
> 
> I've heard the F-II cubes are some of the best, but every site I've found requires Paypal or Western Union (neither of those are options for me). Does anyone know a site that sells type F-II cubes and will accept credit cards? I'm also looking for a void cube, so a site that also sells those is a plus.


 
I fail to understand why you cannot just make a paypal account if you have a credit card already...any clarification?


----------



## ggXtreme (Feb 14, 2011)

jokerman5656 said:


> I fail to understand why you cannot just make a paypal account if you have a credit card already...any clarification?


 
I have a relative buying this for me as a gift. They will not make a Paypal account just for this. I don't have a credit card. Also, this doesn't answer my question.

Edit: Nevermind. For anyone in the future faced with a similar dilemma, I found this site to be a great source for cubes:

http://www.magic-puzzle-cube.com/


----------

